# Diamond Expands Recall



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Diamond Dog Food Recall Expanded | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I had no idea that Diamond also produces these:

Canidae Pet Food
Costco's Kirkland Signature
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods
Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain (Available only at Costco)
Taste of the Wild Pet Foods
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
4Health (Available only at Tractor Supply Company)
NutraGold Super Premium Holistic Formulas


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's a bit of an update to this thread. And a pic of the product that Diamond wants u to return.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Another update from the FDA*

This time for humans handling the food! FYI

Multiple Diamond Dog Foods Now Linked to Salmonella Outbreak in Humans


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a bag of kirlklands that I've been waiting to open, so far it hasn't been on the list, and nothing effected has been as west as us, but I've been watching.


----------

